# Buildworld breaks at libpcap



## Beeblebrox (Jun 15, 2012)

```
===> lib/libpcap (all)
/usr/local/bin/ccache cc  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Dyylval=pcapyylval -I/asp/src/lib/libpcap -I. -D_U_="__attribute__((unused))" -DHAVE_SNPRINTF -DHAVE_VSNPRINTF -DHAVE_NET_PFVAR_H -I/asp/src/lib/libpcap/../../contrib/libpcap -DNDEBUG -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wno-pointer-sign -c /asp/src/lib/libpcap/../../contrib/libpcap/pcap-bpf.c -o pcap-bpf.o
.........
/asp/src/lib/libpcap/../../contrib/libpcap/pcap-common.c: In function 'dlt_to_linktype':
/asp/src/lib/libpcap/../../contrib/libpcap/pcap-common.c:928: error: 'DLT_MATCHING_MIN' undeclared (first use in this function)
/asp/src/lib/libpcap/../../contrib/libpcap/pcap-common.c:928: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
/asp/src/lib/libpcap/../../contrib/libpcap/pcap-common.c:928: error: for each function it appears in.)
/asp/src/lib/libpcap/../../contrib/libpcap/pcap-common.c:928: error: 'DLT_MATCHING_MAX' undeclared (first use in this function)
*** Error code 1
/usr/local/bin/ccache cc  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Dyylval=pcapyylval -I/asp/src/lib/libpcap -I. -D_U_="__attribute__((unused))" -DHAVE_SNPRINTF -DHAVE_VSNPRINTF -DHAVE_NET_PFVAR_H -I/asp/src/lib/libpcap/../../contrib/libpcap -DNDEBUG -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wno-pointer-sign -c /asp/src/lib/libpcap/../../contrib/libpcap/fad-getad.c -o fad-getad.o
/asp/src/lib/libpcap/../../contrib/libpcap/pcap-common.c: In function 'dlt_to_linktype':
/asp/src/lib/libpcap/../../contrib/libpcap/pcap-common.c:928: error: 'DLT_MATCHING_MIN' undeclared (first use in this function)
/asp/src/lib/libpcap/../../contrib/libpcap/pcap-common.c:928: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
/asp/src/lib/libpcap/../../contrib/libpcap/pcap-common.c:928: error: for each function it appears in.)
/asp/src/lib/libpcap/../../contrib/libpcap/pcap-common.c:928: error: 'DLT_MATCHING_MAX' undeclared (first use in this function)
*** Error code 1
```
I get an even greater breakage if I disable clang in /etc/src.conf:

```
WITHOUT_CLANG= yes
```
google only shows some minor problems in FreeBSD7 with regards to this error.


----------

